
​Oracle is not a cloud power - okket
http://www.zdnet.com/article/oracle-is-not-a-cloud-power/
======
falcolas
Oracle has no need to invest in its datacenters - it inherited dozens of them
with thousands of servers each worldwide when it acquired RightNow 5 years
ago.

They acquired the datacenters and the expertise to run them, now it's just a
matter of marketing. That they're appealing to big businesses is no surprise;
there's more money to be made per deal there. Of course, the deals take longer
to go through, but that's the cost of big business.

I don't think they'll beat Amazon or Google for startups, but for the big
banks and fortune 500 companies, Oracle already has that crucial foothold.

